# Epic



## Steerpike (Oct 3, 2013)

I watched _Epic_ last night on my laptop. Cute movie, and worth watching if you like that sort of film.


----------



## Ireth (Oct 3, 2013)

I saw it in theaters, and I really liked it. I'd watch it again.


----------

